
Annotated Algorithms in Python - robschia
https://github.com/mdipierro/nlib
======
lstamour
Review:
[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/7030301/](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/7030301/)
(but also, read the PDF from Github to get a feel for the book)

------
aor215
This is a great resource. But the inconsistent spacing around math operators
bothers me so!

